# install FreeBSD 10.3 on pc



## xAhmed (Aug 24, 2017)

hello guys, I am new member.
I here today to ask in install FreeBSD on PC, I was download FreeBSD-10.3-RELEASE-i386-disc1.iso and burn it on dvd and restart my PC and try to install it. it found /boot but not go to install this photo will show you what I have 





and stay on it and not go to install
any one ??


----------



## SirDice (Aug 24, 2017)

Tell us a bit more about the PC, what kind of hardware does it have?


----------



## xAhmed (Aug 24, 2017)

HP compaq dc5850 microtower
4G Ram
processor AMD Phenom(tm) triple-core 2.30 GHz
video card NVIDIA GeForce 310
------
if i forget anything tell me what is it


----------



## Beastie (Aug 24, 2017)

Phenom is 64-bit, so try with FreeBSD-10.3-RELEASE-amd64-disc1.iso too.
Make sure the image you've downloaded passes the checksum test.
Try another version, such as the newly-released 11.1.


----------



## xAhmed (Aug 25, 2017)

Beastie said:


> Phenom is 64-bit, so try with FreeBSD-10.3-RELEASE-amd64-disc1.iso too.
> Make sure the image you've downloaded passes the checksum test.
> Try another version, such as the newly-released 11.1.



i will try and tell you


----------



## xAhmed (Aug 25, 2017)

I tried with version 64 but nothing new 
Stay the same


----------



## tankist02 (Aug 25, 2017)

Did you verify the checksum as instructed? Did you try version 11.1?


----------



## xAhmed (Aug 25, 2017)

tankist02 said:


> Did you verify the checksum as instructed? Did you try version 11.1?


i will try version 11.1 If this does not work, I want all the steps I have to do


----------



## Beastie (Aug 26, 2017)

While you're at it, try booting off other device types such as a USB stick. Use the mini-memstick image since you're only testing the early stages of booting.

If all this fails, testing physical memory may be a good idea. Some BIOS firmware nowadays have thorough inbuilt tests. If yours doesn't, you may want to try one of these.


----------



## xAhmed (Aug 27, 2017)

Beastie said:


> While you're at it, try booting off other device types such as a USB stick. Use the mini-memstick image since you're only testing the early stages of booting.
> 
> If all this fails, testing physical memory may be a good idea. Some BIOS firmware nowadays have thorough inbuilt tests. If yours doesn't, you may want to try one of these.



Can we communicate via Skype or anything else?


----------

